# Optimum "Benchtop" mini-mill height



## Sensai (Jan 19, 2014)

I have finally finished mounting, cleaning and lubricating my 7X10 mini-lathe and starting the same process for the mini-mill.  I have several tool stands, with an assortment of heights, to choose from.  I plan to use at least one layer of plywood on top of the tool stand as a base for the mini-mill.  I'm just the type of guy that if given too many choices, I'm bound to make the wrong one first time around.  My question is: What height should I be shooting for as a table height from the floor?  I'm 5'10" with an average to heavy build and intend to work standing rather than sitting.  Thanks, Gary


Gary

Sent from this thingy using what'sit


----------



## Long Roof (Jan 19, 2014)

Gary,
I will be interested to see what others say with more experience. I mounted mine on a heavy tool chest I had but it is way too high for me. It looks to me that the turning axis of the lathe should be around elbow height. As time allows I will make or modify a new stand that is lower.

Steve


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 19, 2014)

Others have said this, and I agree with them, that 'working height' should have the controls at elbow level. Stand with your arms hanging, then rotate your forearms up so that they are level to the ground and your hands are in front of you. This would be your work height as you don't have to reach up or down to handle controls and bending at the waist should be minimal.

At least this works for me.  

Bill


----------



## Sensai (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Bill, that makes a lot of sense.  I was looking at it as table height, but the height of the controls would be more important than the actual workpiece height.


Gary

Sent from this thingy using what'sit


----------

